# Hamilton,In -Homevisit Needed



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

White Paws is in need of a homevisit in this area. Anyone available? Let me know.
Maureen
White Paws GSD Rescue


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Filled.


----------

